# Never Forget



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

On this Sept 11th 2011, let's take time to remember. Let's remember when we look at our kids today, many can't, when we talk to family and friends, some will never be able to, when we run from danger, some don't have that luxury while serving the public, and while we reach for that cold drink today, our service men settle for a warm canteen.

September 11th means different things to different people, to me it reminds me of three things, I am proud to be a public servant, I am proud to be a veteran and most importantly, I am proud to be an American.

Never Forget 9/1/1 - God Bless America

Eric


----------

